# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  CPC 159

## Jeckhyl

Reçu ce matin, supeeeeeeer.   ::ninja::  

Alors les news, à s&#39;en taper le cul par terre !

Les critiques de jeu, pas mal. Bon, je ne suis pas d&#39;accord avec toutes les notes surtout une mais quand même.

Je m&#39;insurge totalement contre le Papier Culture ! 

Par contre la recette est bien. Calorique et bien. Ca manque de Nutella c&#39;est tout.

Le hardware reste pointu, comme les mots fléchés.

Bon numéro quoi (surtout l&#39;ours).

C&#39;était juste pour faire la synthèse des 20 pages à venir.

----------


## Anonyme32145

J&#39;espère que nos libraires parisiens ne vont pas mettre 4 jours à être approvisionnés comme la dernière fois   ::siffle::  (enfin ceux de mon quartier en tout cas).

----------


## Ouaflechien

c&#39;est un gag? non parce que la ca fait quand même une semaine d&#39;avance sur la date de sortie. ou alors c&#39;est le retour au cpc version hebdo   ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

Ouais il anticipe là, on est justement en train de le boucler alors bon...

----------


## TheToune

> Ouais il anticipe là, on est justement en train de le boucler alors bon...


Rooh putain je me disait bien que c&#39;etait bien tôt !!!!

----------


## Pogo the Monkey



----------


## Pogo the Monkey

> Ouais il anticipe là, on est justement en train de le boucler alors bon...




T&#39;auras plus le temps de consacrer du temps à la Science du coup   ::siffle::

----------


## DakuTenshi

Et alors??? Vous avez jamais vu Demain A La Une???

C&#39;est la même chose sauf que lui il reçoit CanardPC une semaine à l&#39;avance!
Bon c&#39;est vrai, c&#39;est moins utile que le journal du lendemain mais j&#39;imagine qu&#39;il peut toujours empêcher des gens de mour.... heu des éditeurs de sortir des jeux de merde en les prévenant à l&#39;avance que leur jeu c&#39;est de la merde  ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

J’aime bien les poneys qui postent trois semaines avant que le CanardPC sorte, juste pour avoir leur nom à la tête du fil.  ::siffle::

----------


## Jolaventur

tien daku t&#39;a été RESET

----------


## Nyrius

C&#39;est bien cpc est aussi victime de son succes comme harry poter on sais ce qui se passe dedant avant meme la sortie !  ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Les topics comme celui-ci façon "preum&#39;s" j&#39;avoue que ça a le don de me foutre en rogne. Quel est l&#39;intéret d&#39;ouvrir un topic sur un numéro même pas bouclé? Tsssss.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Oh, en fait j&#39;en ai rien à cirer d&#39;être le "prem&#39;s". Vous me prenez pour une andouille ou quoi ? J&#39;ai d&#39;autres trips pour me faire plaisir, c&#39;est tout.

En fait, mon post servait seulement à relever la vacuité totale de la série des "CPC xxx - Topic Unique", dont le contenu habituel est exactement celui du thread de tête, et où le seul fantasme du posteur est de dire à la rédaction "voilà ce que je pense, voilà ce que j&#39;aurais fait".

Juste, j&#39;aurais dû calculer et faire ce post seulement la veille de la sortie, pas une semaine avant, mais j&#39;ai écrit sans ce genre de calcul.

Maintenant, si vous pensez seulement que je me suis branlé pour être en tête de fil, 1° je n&#39;avais même pas conscience que des gens cherchent çà dans la vie, et 2° y&#39;a qu&#39;à me déléter/virer/ban/châtrer, j&#39;en ai rien à cirer non plus.

Par contre d&#39;avoir été pris pour un kevin par ducon ou Couille, çà çà m&#39;a vexé.

 :;): .

----------


## jofission

Moi je dis qu&#39;il faut qu&#39;on fasse une tournante afin que chaque membre puisse avoir son topic CPC N° xxx.   ::ninja::  










Ou pas.

----------


## ducon

> Par contre d&#39;avoir été pris pour un kevin par ducon ou Couille, çà çà m&#39;a vexé.


Nananananèreuh. :P

----------


## DakuTenshi

> tien daku t&#39;a été RESET


Aw tiens   ::blink::  
De toute façon maintenant c&#39;est plus rigolol les RESET  ::sad::  :&#39;(

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Y a des héritiers de Guy Debord sur ce forum ma parole.

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Oh, en fait j&#39;en ai rien à cirer d&#39;être le "prem&#39;s". Vous me prenez pour une andouille ou quoi ? J&#39;ai d&#39;autres trips pour me faire plaisir, c&#39;est tout.
> 
> En fait, mon post servait seulement à relever la vacuité totale de la série des "CPC xxx - Topic Unique", dont le contenu habituel est exactement celui du thread de tête, et où le seul fantasme du posteur est de dire à la rédaction "voilà ce que je pense, voilà ce que j&#39;aurais fait".
> 
> Juste, j&#39;aurais dû calculer et faire ce post seulement la veille de la sortie, pas une semaine avant, mais j&#39;ai écrit sans ce genre de calcul.
> 
> Maintenant, si vous pensez seulement que je me suis branlé pour être en tête de fil, 1° je n&#39;avais même pas conscience que des gens cherchent çà dans la vie, et 2° y&#39;a qu&#39;à me déléter/virer/ban/châtrer, j&#39;en ai rien à cirer non plus.
> 
> Par contre d&#39;avoir été pris pour un kevin par ducon ou Couille, çà çà m&#39;a vexé.
> ...


si je comprend bien tu rales contre les fils que tu juges ininteressant en faisant un fil ininteressant.

heureusement moi j&#39;aime bien participer à ce genre de fil et j&#39;en redemande.

----------


## Liryc

Le hardware reste pointu...
C&#39;est humoristique ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> si je comprend bien tu rales contre les fils que tu juges ininteressant en faisant un fil ininteressant.
> 
> heureusement moi j&#39;aime bien participer à ce genre de fil et j&#39;en redemande.


Tu vas rire c&#39;était exactement le but, mais vu que j&#39;ai fait çà, on va dire, impulsivement, je n&#39;ai peut-être pas terriblement bien construit le truc.

Celà dit je suis en train de découvrir une vertu thérapeutique inattendue à ce post, qui permet à certaines personnes de se défouler sur ma gueule (et en plus, je ne peux que la fermer, vu qu&#39;elles ont un peu raison). 



Je vais trouver la semaine longue avant que le canard sorte pour de bon...

----------


## Azgh

Dites, vu que jeudi prochain c&#39;est férié, le CPC sortira mercredi ou vendredi?

----------


## O.Boulon

Vendredi.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

meuuuh spa grave...

----------


## jofission

Pas reçu en ce dimanche. Putains de fonctionnaires.   ::ninja::   (1)



















































(1) : Umour

----------


## Mars2

je peux participer au lynchage????

----------


## Jolaventur

je propose qu&#39;on y inclu Ploppy 

http://www.canardplus.com/forums/index.php...mp;#entry635273

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon, je dois dire que je salue la tentative situ du posteur original et que j&#39;abonde dans son sens.
Seulement vu qu&#39;ici la majorité tient plus du Guy Degrenne que du Guy Debord, je ferme pour éviter de laisser un topic à flood supplémentaire.
On réouvrira en temps et en heure.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Tagada tsoin tsoin, l&#39;heure est venue de réouvrir ce topic. Le sommaire est en ligne.

Tagada tsoin tsoin, l&#39;heure est venue de réouvrir ce topic. Le sommaire est en ligne.

----------


## Femto

Dire que c&#39;est l&#39;annone de la sortie du nouveau numéro de Canard PC qui me fait aller prendre ma douche pour pouvoir aller chercher le courrier dans une tenue décente...

Marre d&#39;être une crotte!

----------


## Septa

Cool y a tout les tests que je voulais lire...

Bon maintenant faudrait juste que j&#39;arrive à le trouver avant mon train à 7h du mat demain et ce sera parfait...

----------


## Rom1

Recu  ::lol::  
The Cake is a lie  ::wub::  
La note de Jericho  ::wub::  comme prévu :D , euh bah sinon je retourne le lire :P

----------


## PrinceGITS

Vivement que je le réçoive. Il y a un espoir pour l&#39;avoir aujourd&#39;hui pour les abonnés ?

----------


## Next

Et pour les non-abonnés ya un espoir de le recevoir quand?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Vendredi.

----------


## Rom1

> Vivement que je le réçoive. Il y a un espoir pour l&#39;avoir aujourd&#39;hui pour les abonnés ?


oui j&#39;en suis la preuve vivante  :B):

----------


## Femto

> Vivement que je le réçoive. Il y a un espoir pour l&#39;avoir aujourd&#39;hui pour les abonnés ?


Je viens de le trouver dans ma boîte aux lettres... Donc va voir la tienne  ::):

----------


## TheToune

Recette
Tagliatelles de concombre au saumon et au chèvre  

 ::wub::  
Cool enfin une recette qui sera peut etre compatible avec mon régime   ::lol::  

Parce que les trucs au nutella tout ça ... Ca a l&#39;air trop bon mais leur lecture me fait plus de mal qu&#39;autre chose   ::cry::  

N&#39;empeche j&#39;ai perdu 8k depui 1 moi et demi   :B):

----------


## Rom1

> Recette
> Tagliatelles de concombre au saumon et au chèvre  
> 
>  
> Cool enfin une recette qui sera peut etre compatible avec mon régime   
> 
> Parce que les trucs au nutella tout ça ... Ca a l&#39;air trop bon mais leur lecture me fait plus de mal qu&#39;autre chose   
> 
> N&#39;empeche j&#39;ai perdu 8k depui 1 moi et demi


La recette précisait que tu peux te faire vomir  :;):

----------


## ducon

> concombre

----------


## Goji

Tagliatelles d&#39;olives au saumon et chèvre pour Ducon ^

----------


## ducon

> olives

----------


## jofission

J&#39;espère qu&#39;il sera là ce soir, car sinon je vais m&#39;emmerder aux chiottes.   ::ninja::

----------


## Femto

Oh la BD des aventures de Slipman! Mais comment on peut pondre des trucs aussi idiots?
J&#39;ai réfléchi 3 secondes à la fin avant de me mettre à pouffer comme une jouvencelle...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

pas trouvé en kiosque encore.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Pourquoi il a été supprimé mon message Oo j&#39;avais mis un spoiler

----------


## orime

Super les tests que je voulais lire, notamment ceux de The witcher et Jericho.

Quelqu&#39;un veut donner quelques notes ?

Y&#39;a t-il un petit topo sur la demo solo de crysis ou il faudra attendre encore un peu ?

Promis je m&#39;abonne au prochain   ::lol::

----------


## Gunzen-R

A reçu. J&#39;ai l&#39;impression que le papier a un peu changé, ou alors c&#39;est parce que j&#39;avais du PQ sous la main. Sinon Slipman comme d&#39;hab, et puis comme d&#39;hab.

----------


## NitroG42

> Quelqu&#39;un veut donner quelques notes ?


"Et le brave et vaillant chevalier, mourut, le cœur et les fesses transpercés de part zen part par de multiples épées surgit de nulle zepart, ses jambes se dérobèrent, son cœur fut 3 bonds, il tomba et fut banni du royaume à jamais.
C&#39;est ainsi qu&#39;on le retrouva dans la prison des hippies".

----------


## Pogo the Monkey

C&#39;est y pas beau ça ?

Je me connecte sur le site et vois le sommaire du nouveau numéro. "Tiens, me dis je, si je vérifiais ma boite aux lettres au cas où ?" (oui je suis très intelligent).

Et v&#39;là t&#39;y pas que j&#39;y trouve mon bon Canard PC qui m&#39;attend tout gentiment. Si c&#39;est pas une bonne surprise, et en + ya une aventure de slipman !



Bon sinon j&#39;aurais pas du boire autant hier soir, les effets sont encore présents   ::wacko::

----------


## Densaga

Bon , Salut à tous je viens de m&#39;inscrire ici .

Je pense que je suis un des plus vieux parmi vous ,  je suis un vieux de la vieille puisque je lisais déja la même équipe dans Joystick il y&#39;a 10 ans .

Je me rapelle du fameux numero 100 avec les petites pubs "Psygnosis souhaite un joyeux anniversaire a Joystick" c&#39;est dire . J&#39;ai aussi pas mal trainé sur Joystick.fr ...

Tout est pour dire que je suis cette équipe de joyeux lurons depuis un bail , sans avoir grand chose à redire malgré les restructurations / arrivées et départs de membres (Iansolo , bob arctor , Pom2ter where r u guys ?) mais bon , la depuis quelque numeros la grogne commence à monter .

Si je suis abonné à CanardPC c&#39;est parceque je suis un intégriste du jeu PC , et je pense que ce magazine leur est destiné , se reservant tout de même a une certaine élite , pas les petits kikoos qui viennent d&#39;avoir leur premier pc portable .
*Pour faire clair , les tests de jeux console comment à me gonfler sérieusement* . Si je veux lire des tests de jeux console je vais sur Gamekult ou j&#39;achete Jeuxvideo magazine (magazine de daube mais c&#39;est juste pour l&#39;exemple) qui teste à la fois PC & Consoles. Une page ca passait déja difficilement, mais *quatre* pages dans ce numero c&#39;est inadmissible . *Je paie pas pour savoir la note de ce foutu jeu de lettres "Lettriq" sur DS dont je n&#39;ai strictement rien à foutre*   ::|:   pour faire dans le langage gras rentre dedans ( prouvé scientifiquement , ca rentre mieux comme ca   ::lol::  )
Si vous avez tant besoin de vous exprimer sur les consoles , créez CanardConsole si ca peut vous faire plaisir , mais par pitié n&#39;empietez pas sur ce magazine , une des rares dernieres antres avec clubic exclusivement PC (pour encore combien de temps?)

Si vous avez des pages à remplir , utilisez les d&#39;une meilleure manière (les tests de proc / carte 3D ca commence à manquer au hasard  , ou pourquoi pas faire un dossier sur n&#39;importe quoi d&#39;autre , je vous fais confiance pour utiliser tout l&#39;essence de votre petite tête a des choses bien connes et débiles   :B):   )

Ah , et puis sinon , Omar Boulon est un gros con d&#39;avoir mis

Spoiler Alert! 


 3 

à Jericho , mais ca tout le monde le savait .


Au plaisir de lire votre future réponse que j&#39;espere pour une fois teinté d&#39;une once de serieux .  :B):  

Dens .

----------


## PrinceGITS

Pour les consoles, je te laisse chercher sur le forum. La rédaction s&#39;est déjà exprimer sur le pourquoi.




> Si vous avez des pages à remplir , utilisez les d&#39;une meilleure manière (les tests de proc / carte 3D ca commence à manquer au hasard  , ou pourquoi pas faire un dossier sur n&#39;importe quoi d&#39;autre , je vous fais confiance pour utiliser tout l&#39;essence de votre petite tête a des choses bien connes et débiles    )


S&#39;il y a moins de test dernièrement, c&#39;est aussi parce que l&#39;actualité est un peu morose. Intel domine le marché du CPU et Nvidia celui de CG. Pourquoi "perdre" du temps à tester une révision d&#39;un CPU ou d&#39;un GPU qui n&#39;apporte rien par rapport à la version précédente.
Côté AMD/ATI, ça annonce des miracles qui finalement n&#39;en sont pas (quelqu&#39;un sait si le Barcelona est sorti ?  ::ninja::  )
Même sur les sites de hardware, il n&#39;y a pas de gros test bien velu.

Et puis, il y a le HS hardware qui va sortir dans une quinzaine de jours.

----------


## NitroG42

> Ah , et puis sinon , Omar Boulon est un gros con d&#39;avoir mis *SPOILER* à Jericho , mais ca tout le monde le savait .


Sale hippie fallait pas dire la note !



Pour les tests Console, comme le dit si bien prince, qui est très beau en vrai, ca à déjà été abordé mainte fois, moi je trouve ca très bien, ca doit vous changer un peu, et comme l&#39;avait expliqué quelqu&#39;un, "les pages à remplir, on les remplit pas avec ce qu&#39;on peut, mais avec ce qu&#39;on veut" (non en fait c&#39;était pas du tout ca mais j&#39;ai plus la phrase en tête).

----------


## sayox

Honnetement moi aussi j&#39;en ai par dessus la tête de ces test console, et encore plus quand il s&#39;agit de test de console portable, ca me rend totalement dingue ...

Comme Densaga, je me suis abonné et je vois de plus en plus de test pour consoleux et ca me déprime vraiment...

Je sais pas quoi dire, il faut que je me mette a genoux ou bien ?

----------


## fougny

> plein de blabla
> 
> Si je suis abonné à CanardPC c&#39;est parceque je suis un intégriste du jeu PC , et je pense que ce magazine leur est destiné , se reservant tout de même a une certaine élite , pas les petits kikoos qui viennent d&#39;avoir leur premier pc portable .
> *Pour faire clair , les tests de jeux console comment à me gonfler sérieusement* . Si je veux lire des tests de jeux console je vais sur Gamekult ou j&#39;achete Jeuxvideo magazine (magazine de daube mais c&#39;est juste pour l&#39;exemple) qui teste à la fois PC & Consoles. Une page ca passait déja difficilement, mais *quatre* pages dans ce numero c&#39;est inadmissible . *Je paie pas pour savoir la note de ce foutu jeu de lettres "Lettriq" sur DS dont je n&#39;ai strictement rien à foutre*    pour faire dans le langage gras rentre dedans ( prouvé scientifiquement , ca rentre mieux comme ca   )
> Si vous avez tant besoin de vous exprimer sur les consoles , créez CanardConsole si ca peut vous faire plaisir , mais par pitié n&#39;empietez pas sur ce magazine , une des rares dernieres antres avec clubic exclusivement PC (pour encore combien de temps?)


Bin puisqu&#39;on est la pour balancer ses états d&#39;âme, pourquoi pas moi!
Parce que moi ça me déborde de voir les gens râler parce qu&#39;il y a TROP de contenu dans un magasine!! Vous croyez quoi? que parce qu&#39;ils ont mis (1 ou plus) test(s) sur une machine qui ne vous intéresse pas, les monsieur du magasine ce sont dit &#39;bon puisqu&#39;on a testé _oui oui à la plage_ sur DS on va pas mettre le test de _return of the camels from outer space_ sur PC, on a fait le test mais on va pas le mettre parce que mince ça va faire trop de page&#39;???
Les tests consoles sont la en plus, soit pour pallier à un manque d&#39;actualité soit parce que le testeur particulièrement aimé/détesté ce jeu la. Du coup il a fait un &#39;papier&#39; et comme ils aiment pas gâcher il le mettent dans le magasine et pis c&#39;est tout!

Maintenant si ça vous dérange tant que ça les pages avec des trucs dessus que vous voulez pas lire vous pouvez toujours vous acheter du tipex et peindre la page avec.. (ou alors coller une fille à poil par dessus). 

Moi je préfère largement un magasine ou les rédacteurs parlent de ce qu&#39;ils veulent sans limitation arbitraire, qu&#39;un magasine ou on dit &#39;allez coco on a trois pages blanches à remplir, fait péter un test de la dernière geforce 3712 : c&#39;est pas dur tu reprends le test de la 3711 et tu change le titre&#39;.


rhha ça fait du bien!!!

Merci

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et CPC nous donne à remplir un questionnaire par an, çà doit être pour lire les résultats.

S&#39;ils mettent du test console c&#39;est sûrement parce que beaucoup de canards ont aussi une console.

Je dit çà je dit rien.

----------


## NitroG42

> Comme Densaga, je me suis abonné et je vois de plus en plus de test pour consoleux et ca me déprime vraiment...


Oh mon dieu, 2 test CONSOLE   ::o:   ::o:  
CEST UNE INVASION AU SECOURS ON VA TOUS MOURIR

----------


## ElGato

> Comme Densaga, je me suis abonné et je vois de plus en plus de test pour consoleux et ca me déprime vraiment...
> 
> Je sais pas quoi dire, il faut que je me mette a genoux ou bien ?




De rien.



Franchement, quand c&#39;est des tests revendicateurs (Halo3) ou de grosses bouses (les autres), ça me fait bien rire. Alors qu&#39;il y a pas si peu de temps j&#39;étais vraiment contre...Disons que ça permet de savoir ce qui se fait dans le camp d&#39;en face.

----------


## NitroG42

Question, y a une chance de le trouver aujourd&#39;hui en kiosque, bien qu&#39;il doive sortir vendredi, ou pas ?

----------


## Toxic

Si vous pouviez aussi mettre moins de tests de FPS (parce que j&#39;aime pas de FPS), moins de tests de jeux ayant pour cadre la seconde guerre mondiale (j&#39;ai déjà Company of Heroes, ça me suffit), moins de news (les jeux à venir, ça m&#39;intéresse pas, mon PC est trop vieux pour les faire tourner), publier quelques photos de mes vacances à Barcelone (pour me rappeler de bons souvenirs) pi si vous pouviez aussi glisser dans le prochain numéro un message à Zézette qu&#39;elle aille directement chez René (parce que comme j&#39;ai paumé les clés du camion, on va être emmerdés pour lui livrer l&#39;armoire), là vraiment je crois que Canard PC serait presque parfait, parce que là j&#39;avoue que j&#39;en ai plus que par-dessus la tête de voir que vous ne tenez pas compte de mes goûts personnels à moi pour remplir vos pages.

----------


## Jeckhyl

::lol::  
copaing.

----------


## Coriolano

> Disons que ça permet de savoir ce qui se fait dans le camp d&#39;en face.


Bah moi ce qui m&#39;agace c&#39;est cette histoire de camp, sans rire. Oki je joue majoritairement sur PC mais j&#39;ai aussi une DS et je m&#39;éclate bien avec (comme bcp de canard), je me suis aussi bien amusé sur PS2, y&#39;a des jeux PSP qui me branche et je lorgne sur la Wii. Et puis need Mass Effect aussi tant qu&#39;on y es. J&#39;ai fait le tour je crois.

Ah non j&#39;ai oublié la PS3 mais la c&#39;est normal.

Enfin bref y&#39;a pas deux camps, y&#39;a des joueurs qui aime les bons jeux quelque soit le support. Y&#39;a des jeux des jeux exellent sur console et des jeux de merde sur PC. Perso je prefere que CPC se concentrent sur PC mais des tests console j&#39;ai rien contre pour mettre en avant les bons jeux ou tailler les tres mauvais survendu (Halo III). 

Par exemple un test de Mass Effect par la rédac je cracherai pas dessus   ::siffle::  

C&#39;etait un message antipyjama.

----------


## El Gringo

Bon on va pas faire de tranchées pour les pro et les anti tests consoles, on comprend que ça en exaspère certain mais on trouve ça intéressant parfois et pratique surtout pour éviter le remplissage bidon. On essaye de pas trop en faire, c&#39;était un record pour ce numéro mais ça dépend de l&#39;actualité PC surtout.

----------


## Tink

A quand eternel sonata teste par El Gringo? (y&#39;a des petits nenfants ca devrait te plaire)   ::happy2::

----------


## Serra

> Bon on va pas faire de tranchées pour les pro et les anti tests consoles, on comprend que ça en exaspère certain mais on trouve ça intéressant parfois et pratique surtout pour éviter le remplissage bidon. On essaye de pas trop en faire, c&#39;était un record pour ce numéro mais ça dépend de l&#39;actualité PC surtout.


Et le pire, c&#39;est que c&#39;est drôle (Halo3...  ::ninja::  le nouveau numéro, je l&#39;ai pas encore. Peut-être dans ma boîte en rentrant, allez savoir ?? )

----------


## Arthur Rabot

D&#39;habitude je trouve les critiques musique de Sonia sympa sans plus mais là, celle du Radiohead est d&#39;une bêtise qui me laisse sans voix.

----------


## Femto

Juste pour dire que l&#39;extremisme c&#39;est mal. Les jeux-vidéos restent des jeux-vidéos peu importe le support et dire que tous ceux sur consoles sont de la merde je trouve ca très con. Dire que deux tests consoles dans Canard PC est insupportable c&#39;est encore pire.

Breeeeef! Pour le dernier Radiohead, j&#39;ai écouté un peu et je suis à peu près du même avis que Sonia : c&#39;est tout mou.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je parle pas de l&#39;avis sur le disque, avec lequel je suis en désaccord, mais du couplet sur le côté téléchargement avec cette sentence bien débile : "s&#39;il avait été vendu 15€, aurait-il été meilleur ?"

----------


## ElGato

Remarque, c&#39;est vrai que ça renforce le côté "jetable" de la musique. Alors c&#39;est pas ce qu&#39;ils voulaient, tout ça, et perso je trouve qu&#39;ils ont eu une super idée, mais je suis sûr qu&#39;avec un disque même pas concret (pas encore) acheté le prix qu&#39;on veut, on se fait plus critique, dans le sens "ils faut quand même qu&#39;ils assurent musicalement pour que l&#39;album ne doive pas sa notoriété qu&#39;à la méthode de vente".

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Bon on va pas faire de tranchées pour les pro et les anti tests consoles,


En effet ca me rappelle A500 contre ST tout ca... Et ca n&#39;avait déjà pas grand intérêt. J&#39;aime bien ces tests perso, après tout il y a bien un papier culture, pourquoi pas consoles.

----------


## iroko944

Sur le dernier podcast sur Gamblog ils parlent justement des différence entre PC et Console. Bonne écoute

----------


## Densaga

C&#39;est quoi ce forum ?
Je viens de m&#39;inscrire , je donne mon avis , j&#39;émet des critiques pour la premiere fois depuis 10 ans sur cette équipe et on me saute a la gorge , du genre si t&#39;es pas content casse toi et arrête de lire .
Okay , si c&#39;est comme ca qu&#39;il faut le prendre ...   ::ninja::  

Je comprend meme pas qu&#39;il y&#39;ait débat . CanardPC c&#39;est pour le PC et point barre . Si vous avez une DS ou une 360 et bah vous achetez un autre magazine , ou bien surfez sur le net ... 
Et le rigolo qui dit "j&#39;aime pas les FPS donc testez pas de FPS" pour se foutre de ma gueule , faudrait qu&#39;il revoit sa logique ... C&#39;est un crime d&#39;acheter CanardPC pour lire exclusivement des rubriques PC ?
J&#39;hallucine ...    :<_<:  
(ou encore une fois creez CanardConsole si vos reins financiers sont assez solides et que votre réputation est suffisante pour que ca soit viable)


De plus , lorsque j&#39;en vois qui me disent que c&#39;est juste quelques pages à remplir , qu&#39;on sait pas quoi mettre a la place , je me dis que c&#39;est du foutage de gueule .  ::|:  
CanardPC est passé bimensuel justement pour affiner son contenu , et sortir quelquechose de meilleur qualité . (à mon sens)
Et justement , ce que je recherche dans ce magazine (et je pense pas être le seul du moins je l&#39;espère) c&#39;est un approfondissement des rubriques PC la ou les autres magazines survolent .

Donc quand je vois le test de Portal ou de Jericho qui sont expédiés en une page , alors que Skate sur X360 en prend deux , je me dit vraiment qu&#39;il y&#39;a un problème .  ::(:  
J&#39;espere vraiment que ca va s&#39;arrêter bientôt parceque ca me ferait un peu mal de passer au tout-online .  ::mellow::  


Voila , en esperant que ma remarque sera prise en compte par les vaudous de la rédaction .

----------


## Garione

Eh oui gars, sur le forum c&#39;est la tribu des fanboys...

Bah, faut bien que jeunesse se passe.

----------


## Toxic

> Je comprend meme pas qu&#39;il y&#39;ait débat .


Nan mais effectivement y a pas débat, c&#39;est la rédaction de Canard PC qui choisit le contenu de Canard PC, pas les lecteurs.

Après bon on a le droit de râler quand on n&#39;est pas content évidemment, mais le côté "maintenant arrêtez de faire ça, et faites comme JE veux à la place, parce que MOI j&#39;en ai marre de ça, merde", faut comprendre que ça donne pas envie de réagir gentiment hein.

----------


## NitroG42

En fait, le problème, c&#39;est qu&#39;on en a 10 comme toi, des gens qui veulent si et ca, et qui n&#39;aiment pas si et ca, alors a force, on devient méchant.

----------


## jofission

> Super les tests que je voulais lire, notamment ceux de The witcher et Jericho.
> 
> *Quelqu&#39;un veut donner quelques notes ?*
> 
> Y&#39;a t-il un petit topo sur la demo solo de crysis ou il faudra attendre encore un peu ?
> 
> Promis je m&#39;abonne au prochain



Ta gueule !   ::ninja:: 

Scandale : Où est mon CPC putain ??????

Et donnez pas de notes sinon je m&#39;attache une ceinture d&#39;explosif et je vais me faire péter place Travot à minuit (joke).   ::ninja::

----------


## Tiger Sushi

bon j&#39;allais écrire un pavé sur la bêtise des anti consoles dans canard PC mais finalement jme dis que ça ne sert à rien.

Donc je vais plutôt râler en disant que j&#39;ai recu mon CPC déchiré et que c&#39;est inadmettable !   ::XD::  
(même si au fond je m&#39;en fout royalement, c&#39;est le contenu qui m&#39;intéresse   :^_^:  ).

----------


## jofission

> bon j&#39;allais écrire un pavé sur la bêtise des anti consoles dans canard PC mais finalement jme dis que ça ne sert à rien.
> 
> Donc je vais plutôt râler en disant que j&#39;ai recu mon CPC déchiré et que c&#39;est inadmettable !   
> (même si au fond je m&#39;en fout royalement, c&#39;est le contenu qui m&#39;intéresse   ).



Taisez vous Monsieur le profond, au moins vous, vous avez reçu votre canard !!!!!!    ::(:

----------


## Tiger Sushi

Huhuhu ouais et en plus je ne le lis même pas parceque je suis occupé à lire le forum !  :P Quel snobisme   :B):

----------


## jofission

Ptun ya pas si longtemps j&#39;avais un avatar avec des tentacules. On saisque maintenant ou tout de suite ???????

----------


## Tiger Sushi

Désolé je fais déjà des bébés avec Skiant, vois avec lui dabord !   ::):

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Witcher

Spoiler Alert! 


 6

/10
Jericho 

Spoiler Alert! 


3

/10 et une nouvelle démonstration que Boulon est la meilleure plume du jeu vidéo   ::lol::

----------


## NitroG42

MAIS ARRETAY SALE HIPPIE FAUT PAS DIRE LES NOTES

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Ha pardon, je ne savais point.   ::unsure::

----------


## El Gringo

Point de mal.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hu hu la critique sur "L&#39;eau Froide" de sieur Boulon :fanfanfan:
N&#39;empêches que j&#39;ignorais les propriétés amincissantes d&#39;une douche froide (bon je n&#39;ai pas à me soucier de ma ligne non plus), c&#39;est toujours bon à prendre pour quand le régime pizza/macdo/bières portera ses fruits.

----------


## orime

Je suis de mauvais poil, y&#39;aura pas moyen de l&#39;avoir aujourd&#39;hui c&#39;est FAYRIAY

----------


## Krogort

Sniff je m&#39;inquiette de ne pas recevoir mon numero...sachant que je me suis aboné samedi dernier, ya des chances que je reçoive le 159 ou c&#39;est pas la peine que je l&#39;attende a votre avis?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Point de mal.


Ca aurait été moi j&#39;aurais été ban   :<_<:

----------


## Ash

> MAIS ARRETAY SALE HIPPIE FAUT PAS DIRE LES NOTES


En même temps il a mis des balises spoiler, moi j&#39;aurais pas le canard avant un moment (il me reste des clopes) alors je suis plutôt content de savoir combien a pris the witcher.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Ouais mais c&#39;est pas ça le problème, le problème c&#39;est qu&#39;il faut acheter le magazine pour voir les notes normalement

----------


## oldGamer

ben, j&#39;aimerais bien l&#39;acheté mais il est pas encore la par chez moi, son toujour en retard.

pis les notes on s&#39;en moque, c&#39;est plus le contenu du test qui est interessant, pour savoir si les defauts trouvés sont rédibitoires ou pas.

----------


## jofission

J&#39;aimerais bien donner un avis sur ce canard...   ::cry::

----------


## NitroG42

> En même temps il a mis des balises spoiler, moi j&#39;aurais pas le canard avant un moment (il me reste des clopes) alors je suis plutôt content de savoir combien a pris the witcher.


Ben moi non plus j&#39;aurais pas le magazine avant un moment, mais faut pas dire les notes malheureux, faut acheter le magazine pour ca comme dit daku.
Et il avait pas mis des balises spoiler au début  ::): 
mais bref c&#39;est pas grave il savait pas, et gringo dans son infini bonté, a lui-même rajouté ces balises spoilers.

Bon j&#39;arrête de dire des conneries à partir de maintenant, et je vais de ce pas me refaire les 7 Harry Potter en 2 jours.

----------


## jofission

Je demande le ban avec auto flagellation à base d&#39;orties.   ::ninja::

----------


## NitroG42

> ben, j&#39;aimerais bien l&#39;acheté mais il est pas encore la par chez moi, son toujour en retard.


Oh et il sort vendredi.

----------


## oldGamer

ben oui vendredi mais il sort souvent un jour plutot dans les kiosque des grandes villes voire 2 jours

----------


## ElGato

Donc il est en retard par rapport à l&#39;avance ?

----------


## oldGamer

oui   :^_^: 

mais faut me comprendre, je suis accro, limite manque, c&#39;est de la drogue dur ce canard

----------


## orime

T&#39;en a ? 

:accroc:

----------


## Ash

> Bon j&#39;arrête de dire des conneries à partir de maintenant, et je vais de ce pas me refaire les 7 Harry Potter en 2 jours.


Oula ! Reviens dire des conneries moi je dis !

----------


## Guest

> Nan mais effectivement y a pas débat, c&#39;est la rédaction de Canard PC qui choisit le contenu de Canard PC, pas les lecteurs.
> 
> Après bon on a le droit de râler quand on n&#39;est pas content évidemment, mais le côté "maintenant arrêtez de faire ça, et faites comme JE veux à la place, parce que MOI j&#39;en ai marre de ça, merde", faut comprendre que ça donne pas envie de réagir gentiment hein.


J&#39;te kiffe. 

Non mais sérieusement, quoi...  ::|:

----------


## Mars2

Je l&#39;es recu hier, nanananinénérererere!!!!

Maintenant demai train donc lecture de CPC, normalement demain soir il est fini (j&#39;ai cours de reseau demain   ::unsure::  )

----------


## Ash

Moi j&#39;ai mon cours de tricot et à 17h je mange un carreau de chocolat avec une tisane.

----------


## jofission

Fait gaffe à ton coeur avec ton chocolat.   ::ninja::

----------


## Ash

C&#39;est pour ça que je bois une tisane.

----------


## mksoft_

la note d&#39;episode 2 est pas un peu (très?) sévère?

avec cette note j&#39;essaye même pas la démo d&#39;habitude, et là franchement, j&#39;ai trouvé le jeu très bon (vieillissant ok, mais quand même)

----------


## Femto

> Ouais mais c&#39;est pas ça le problème, le problème c&#39;est qu&#39;il faut acheter le magazine pour voir les notes normalement


Mouais ceux qui veulent vraiment le magazine iront l&#39;acheter de toute manière...
Ceux qui veulent une note, il vont au bureau de tabac, sautent à la page du test et se cassent s&#39;ils la trouvent pas ici.

----------


## Taï Lolo

Sur mon exemplaire, y&#39;a des endroits en bord de page où l&#39;impression est un peu "grasse" par exemple dans les encadrés des tests de The Witcher ou Expérience 112. Rien de bien grave mais engueulez quand même votre imprimeur, ça lui fera plaisir !

Sinon, félicitations à l&#39;homme de bon goût qui a illustré la news sur EA d&#39;une Colecovision et à ackboo qui est fin prêt pour passer à Des Chiffres et des Lettres.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> la note d&#39;episode 2 est pas un peu (très?) sévère?
> 
> avec cette note j&#39;essaye même pas la démo d&#39;habitude, et là franchement, j&#39;ai trouvé le jeu très bon (vieillissant ok, mais quand même)


Si t&#39;as pas joué à HL², je pense que tu peux rajouter 1 ou 2 points, maintenant si t&#39;as déjà joué à HL² ou à l&#39;épisode 1, c&#39;est la même chose mais à d&#39;autres endroits, du coup c&#39;est nettement moins interessant   :<_<:

----------


## banja

Woot ! Trop bon le petit papier nostalgie sur la platine vinyle ! Et pis de mettre en photo un des dernière-née de chez Clearaudio avec son p&#39;tit bloc moteur séparé !  ::wub::  Raaah mais Threanor on s&#39;fait une boufffe quand tu veux, j&#39;apporte ma Thorens on s&#39;fera des mix vintage :P
Sinon, je vois pas trop l&#39;intérêt de ripper du son analogique en numérique avec compression crado dans les coins : un vinyle ça s&#39;écoute comme un vinyle, s&#39;tout. 
Mais bon comme j&#39;apprend quand même qu&#39;y a maintenant de ces platines avec connexion usb - donc avec un convertisseur analogique/numérique intégré...   ::|:  -, je dis rien et je la replacerai même un de ces 4...

Ah et dans le &#39;dito, cette info qui me formate bas niveau le cul : 80 000 joueurs de CS (pas le &#39;source&#39; hein) à travers tout l&#39;internet d&#39;après _des statistiques de fréquentation des jeux en ligne_ ! ..Wooo... Sérieux vous auriez l&#39;url de votre source que j&#39;me mate ça en 19 " ? Svp  :B):

----------


## Liryc

merci à toi Densaga, et au passage si on pouvait aussi eviter les tests de tel portables, de nous gonfler 3 numeros de suite sur 6 pages pour le meme jeux qui est une belle daube, de faire des  tests de matos informatique si possible ! et une fois toute cette place libérée, un morceau reseau ou mmo...
Voila et pour les indigents du bulbe present en nombre à l&#39;evidence, esperez que la science progresse tres vite.

----------


## orime

Au fait les gens ralent pour 2 test de jeux console mais personne fait chier pour le papier culture qui n&#39;a également aucun rapport avec la paycay.

En fait faudrait aussi mettre des posters de Boulon a poil, un cheveux de sesque de Casque et plein d&#39;autres choses superbes.

Enfin je dis ca juste pour faire chier.

----------


## jofission

Je serais bien tenté par une photo, mais la dernière fois ça m&#39;a valu un ban de 48 h.   ::ninja::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Je serais bien tenté par une photo, mais la dernière fois ça m&#39;a valu un ban de 48 h.


  ::happy2::

----------


## ducon

À propos de platine à vinyls, il me semble qu’il en existe des très chers à lecture optique, qui ne niquent donc pas le vinyl.

----------


## jofission

CPC reçu à l&#39;instant.   ::ninja::

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Donc quand je vois le test de Portal ou de Jericho qui sont expédiés en une page , alors que Skate sur X360 en prend deux , je me dit vraiment qu&#39;il y&#39;a un problème .


Peut-être parce que Jericho est une merde et que Skate est un bon jeu ?

----------


## orime

> CPC reçu à l&#39;instant.


Enfoiray je dois aller chercher le mien moi.

----------


## Densaga

> Peut-être parce que Jericho est une merde et que Skate est un bon jeu ?



 ::mellow::  


Skate est pas sur PC donc déja il a rien a faire ici .

Et Jericho , pour l&#39;avoir testé , je l&#39;ai trouvé tout à fait correct .
Je me demande meme si le testeur à fini le jeu aux vues des screens ...
Ah et puis si Boulon est pas du tout dans le trip Gore de Jericho , fallait metre un autre testeur .
Perso , étant un vieux de la vieille des FPS , j&#39;ai trouvé Jericho franchement rafraichissant .
Je vais peut être en halluciner quelques uns ici , mais éclater la tête a des streums a Jericho au sabre est bien plus jouissif que de tuer mollement quelques corréens dans Crysis ...

----------


## NitroG42

> Skate est pas sur PC donc déja il a rien a faire ici .


Si justement, par ce que malgré le fait qu&#39;il soit pas sur pc, il mériterait largement d&#39;y être au vu de ses qualités.
Et puis bon Jericho, moi aussi j&#39;ai un avis positif dessus, mais c&#39;est surtout par ce que j&#39;ai envie de voir le scénar, par ce que niveau gameplay, c&#39;est vrai que c&#39;est un peu une grosse daube.
Les armes ont aucun punch, même le fameux "sabre".
Si tu veux un gameplay rafraichissant, malheuresement t&#39;as pas l&#39;air d&#39;aimer les consoles mais sur xbox y avait breakdown, qui malgré les bug était un fps sympathique qui permettait en gros de jouer à tekken en vue à la première personne, et là, les coups, on les sentait.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

c&#39;est vrai que c&#39;est la premere fois qu&#39;il y a autant de test console...

----------


## Toxic

> Ah et puis si Boulon est pas du tout dans le trip Gore de Jericho , fallait metre un autre testeur .


Ca m&#39;étonnerait que Boulon, fan de flims de zombies, soit pas dans le trip gore, maintenant il est peut-être pas dans le trip "gore/fetish/SM" à deux balles. Et puis le principe du test de jeu, c&#39;est de donner au joueur lambda un avis sur un jeu, pas de donner à un fan de Jericho l&#39;avis positif d&#39;un autre fan de Jericho sur Jericho. Sinon autant mettre 10/10 à tous les jeux en disant "Pour les gens qui aiment ce jeu, ce jeu est bien !!"

----------


## Ash

Moi je dis que Jericho ça vaut pas les sims 2

----------


## NitroG42

> Moi je dis que Jericho ça vaut pas les sims 2


qui est un très bon jeu de gestion, soit dit en passant.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Ah et puis si Boulon est pas du tout dans le trip Gore de Jericho , fallait metre un autre testeur .


Ahahahahah, boulon pas fan de gore, p&#39;tain ce qu&#39;il faut pas entendre de la bouche de certains pour défendre leur opinion...

Admettez juste que tout le monde ne peut pas avoir la même opinion sur un jeu. Perso j&#39;ai bien aimé le film 300, et la critique de Gringo m&#39;a fait ni chaud ni froid.

----------


## Goji

On tourne en rond…

----------


## Ragondin

> On tourne en rond…


...comme à chaque numéro sur ce sujet.  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

Il avait juste oublié les consoles, mais Jeckhyl avait parfaitement raison  ::):

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Skate est pas sur PC donc déja il a rien a faire ici .


On dirait une phrase facho.









Godwin point reached.    :B):  


Mais t&#39;as raison ; on devrait enlever aussi les recettes de cuisine, les papiers culture, l&#39;humour aussi, 
parce que ça n&#39;a rien à voir avec le PC, les jeux, les BD de Couly, la numérotation des pages...

----------


## Toxic

> parce que ça n&#39;a rien à voir avec le PC, les jeux, les BD de Couly, la numérotation des pages...


Le titre aussi, parce que là franchement "Canard", je vois pas le rapport avec le PC. S&#39;ils pouvaient appeler ça "PC PC" plutôt, ce serait mieux.

----------


## Guest

> Le titre aussi, parce que là franchement "Canard", je vois pas le rapport avec le PC. S&#39;ils pouvaient appeler ça "PC PC" plutôt, ce serait mieux.


Juste "PC", j&#39;en ai qu&#39;un chez moi. C&#39;est vrai quoi.

Et puis on mettrait PC partout dans le canard, PCPCPCPCPCPCPCPCPC parce que c&#39;est le seul truc qui soit vraiment en rapport avec le PC. Et des images d&#39;UC partout aussi.

----------


## ElGato

> Ah et puis si Boulon est pas du tout dans le trip Gore de Jericho , fallait metre un autre testeur .


Bien d&#39;accord. D&#39;ailleurs, pour tester Postal 3 faudra penser à mettre un type qui est dans le trip "mettre des chats au bout de ses flingues et pisser sur les cadavres". Faites bien gaffe, on vérifiera.

T&#39;aimes bien Jericho, tu essaies de te convaincre que t&#39;as des goûts différents de Boulon, certes, mais pourquoi est-ce que tu viens le faire ICI ?!

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon, là je suis auch&#39;, j&#39;ai pas eu d&#39;Internet depuis deux jours, et pour passer le temps j&#39;ai dû débité des buches à mains nues dans le froid aubois, alors s&#39;il vous plait, laissez moi me défouler. Nan laissez-moi, je vous dis !

Densaga, mister HARDCORE... Répéter à l&#39;envie que tu lisais Joystick et que t&#39;es un vieux de la vielle et blabla vétéran, je suis plus âgé que la majorité du forum, ça n&#39;impressionne que toi. Ca ne te donne aucune légitimité, en tout cas pas plus de légitimité que n&#39;importe quel Francou qui nous lit aussi depuis des siècles. D&#39;ailleurs, on m&#39;a raconté que Valéry Giscard D&#39;Estaing s&#39;est offert un numéro de Joystick Hebdo le 20 Juin 1973, par erreur en confondant avec valeur actuel. C&#39;est pas pour ça que j&#39;écouterais ses conseils sur TF2, et encore moins sur notre ligne éditoriale.

Secondo, je vois que tu détestes les tests consoles, que tu hais les consoles mais que tu Kiffes Jericho le jeu console mal adapté au PC tout en te faisant chier sur Crysis le jeu PC Only.
Hum...
Ne le prends pas mal, mais j&#39;ai peur que tu sois un consoleux refoulé. Un peu comme les homophobes qui adorent écouter Georges Mickaël parce qu&#39;il est viril.
Voilà. Donc, condoléances, tout ça.

Pour tous les autres, qui expriment une gêne quand aux nombres de tests consoles, sans pour autant se montrer aggressifs et malpolis, je tiens à présenter les excuses de la rédac tout entière.
Par malheur, un certain nombre de jeux PC attendus qui devaient être testés dans ce numéro ne sont pas arrivés à l&#39;heure nous forçant à faire du remplissage. Alors, on a décidé de faire du remplissage intelligent en parlant de choses qui nous intéressent et qui méritent d&#39;être mentionnées, comme l&#39;excellent S.K.A.T.E ou Lettriq l&#39;initiative de petits développeurs français.

Sur ce, je vais matter Cannibal BloodLust Latex Holocaust from the Outer Tripaille SM Evil Trap...

parce que je suis HARDCORE !

----------


## Toxic

> Sur ce, je vais matter Cannibal BloodLust Latex Holocaust from the Outer Tripaille SM Evil Trap...
> 
> parce que je suis HARDCORE !


Seulement si tu le fais en mâchant des tessons de bouteille et en écoutant du death metal allemand avec Giscard, sinon, c&#39;est pas hardcore désolé.

----------


## O.Boulon

Canettes en aluminium et Brutal Psychobilly brésilien sur les genoux de la dépouille de Raymond Barre, ça compte ?

----------


## spongebong

> Bon, là je suis auch&#39;
>  je suis HARDCORE !


Nan mais sale voyou sxe va!

Pas encore lu, mais moi je suis bin content qu&#39;il y 2 pages sur skate.

----------


## NitroG42

> Sur ce, je vais matter Cannibal BloodLust Latex Holocaust from the Outer Tripaille SM Evil Trap...
> 
> parce que je suis HARDCORE !


Oh putain, t&#39;as vu Cannibal Holocaust ????

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, j&#39;ai joué la tortue dedans.

Tu sais pourquoi ?

PARCE QUE JE SUIS HARDCORE !

----------


## NitroG42

> Nan, j&#39;ai joué la tortue dedans.
> 
> Tu sais pourquoi ?
> 
> PARCE QUE JE SUIS HARDCORE !


SUIT UP DUDE !
tu devrais mettre ta phrase en signature


THIS IS, HARDCOOOOOREEEEE !

----------


## Guest

Ah ouais, effectivement t&#39;es "auch&#39;"  ::mellow::

----------


## Hiruma

> Skate est pas sur PC donc déja il a rien a faire ici .


quel intégrisme...
un peu d&#39;ouverture d&#39;esprit bowdel !

----------


## Guest

> quel intégrisme...
> un peu d&#39;ouverture d&#39;esprit bowdel !


L&#39;ouverture d&#39;esprit c&#39;est pas sur PC, donc ça n&#39;a rien à faire ici.

----------


## jofission

Heu le peu que j&#39;ai lu sur ce canard ne m&#39;a pas gêné. En tout cas j&#39;ai bien aimé l&#39;édito et moi aussi je trouve que steam c&#39;est pas (forcément) le mal.

----------


## Toxic

> L&#39;ouverture d&#39;esprit c&#39;est pas sur PC, donc ça n&#39;a rien à faire ici.


Sans compter que c&#39;est tout sauf HARDCORE !!!

----------


## Guest

> Sans compter que c&#39;est tout sauf HARDCORE !!!


Sans HARDCORE !!!, la vie est moins gore. Comment il est trop auch&#39; ce thread, je vais aller fracasser ma PS2, parce qu&#39;elle n&#39;a rien à faire ici. (Elle est pas sur PC)


Vous voyez les expressions de la phrase du dessus? Ben préparez-vous à en bouffer, parce que ça m&#39;a l&#39;air facile à ressortir et que je risque pas de les oublier  ::):

----------


## ERISS

Ouach le test de CM:ShockForce! J&#39;aurai mis au minimum 1 de + à la note quand-même, grâce au patch 1.4.
Quelquepart je suis content, rien ne sert d&#39;avoir un DuoCore6800 GeForce8800, CombatMission semble mieux tourner sur mon simple Athlon6000 GeForce6600.
Merci ackboo de me faire faire des économies de remplaçage de PC.  ::): 
(au vu de ce test, HG:London devrait se choper un 

Spoiler Alert! 


2

 dans le futur test, comme il rame autant et est bien plus cher)

----------


## Toxic

A la limite, l&#39;ouverture d&#39;esprit à grands coups de hache dans le crâne en chantant des chants vikings et en se tatouant des bébés morts sur le torse avec un couteau de boucher rouillé, c&#39;est HARDCORE, autrement non.

Sur ce je vais pisser HARDCORE, avec un jet surpuissant qui fendra la faïence et un bouillonnement qui fera trembler les murs.

----------


## Hiruma

> A la limite, l&#39;ouverture d&#39;esprit à grands coups de hache dans le crâne en chantant des chants vikings et en se tatouant des bébés morts sur le torse avec un couteau de boucher rouillé, c&#39;est HARDCORE, autrement non.
> 
> Sur ce je vais pisser HARDCORE, avec un jet surpuissant qui fendra la faïence et un bouillonnement qui fera trembler les murs.


oui mais le HARDCORE c&#39;est de la musique et ca n&#39;a rien à faire ici, si on y réfléchis ?!

----------


## O.Boulon

Tant que j&#39;y pense, Mick Foley, il est pas HardCore. C&#39;est une putain de PS2.
John Cena, je suis sûr qu&#39;il ferait tourner Jericho lui.

----------


## Guest

> oui mais le HARDCORE c&#39;est de la musique et ca n&#39;a rien à faire ici, si on y réfléchis ?!


Normal, c&#39;est pas sur PC.

----------


## Hiruma

> Normal, c&#39;est pas sur PC.


  ::|:  c&#39;est ce que je dis  ::|:

----------


## Threanor

> HARDCORE !!!
> Vous voyez les expressions de la phrase du dessus? Ben préparez-vous à en bouffer, parce que ça m&#39;a l&#39;air facile à ressortir et que je risque pas de les oublier


On en bouffe souvent à la rédac parce que c&#39;est l&#39;expression favorite d&#39;ackboo en ce moment.

----------


## Guest

> c&#39;est ce que je dis


Ce que tu dis c&#39;est pas sur PC, donc ça n&#39;a rien à faire ici.

----------


## Hiruma

> Il découvre la langue anglaise ou ça l&#39;a juste pris d&#39;un coup, comme ça ?


il a peut entendu le titre (pas tout récent) de Kery James...

----------


## Pelomar

Wouhou, ca fait deja deux mois que je connaissais Letrriq  ::lol:: 

(mais laissez moi mon petit bonheur bordel !)
:sebranle:

----------


## jofission

> On en bouffe souvent à la rédac parce que c&#39;est l&#39;expression favorite d&#39;ackboo en ce moment.



Ah ouais dés fois ya des expressions qui jaillissent comme ça du cerveau torturé de quelqu&#39;un et qui affecte durablement le cerveau des autres ; genre "ça pootre".   ::ninja::

----------


## NitroG42

> Tant que j&#39;y pense, Mick Foley, il est pas HardCore. C&#39;est une putain de PS2.
> John Cena, je suis sûr qu&#39;il ferait tourner Jericho lui.


TEH AYATOLLAH OF ROCK&#39;N&#39;ROLL, THE KING OF BLING BLING, Y2J, CHRIS
JERICHOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.......  .

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Ah ouais dés fois ya des expressions qui jaillissent comme ça du cerveau torturé de quelqu&#39;un et qui affecte durablement le cerveau des autres ; genre "ça pootre".


Le cerveau, c&#39;est pas sur PC, donc ça n&#39;a rien à faire ici.

----------


## O.Boulon

Et comme moi, je passe ma vie à gober des Hydroxycut HARDCORE, logiquement, je suis le roi du HARDCORE !

----------


## Threanor

> Il découvre la langue anglaise ou ça l&#39;a juste pris d&#39;un coup, comme ça ?


Je crois qu&#39;il vaut mieux ne pas chercher à savoir comment fonctionne son cerveau torturé.

----------


## Pelomar

> Je crois qu&#39;il vaut mieux ne pas chercher à savoir comment fonctionne son cerveau torturé.


lèche botte   ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

> lèche botte


T&#39;as déjà vu des bottes sur PC toi? Non, hein. Donc tu sais très bien que ça n&#39;a rien à faire ici.

----------


## NitroG42

TATA TATATAAAAAAAAAAAAA TATA TATATATATATA *musique de 2001 l&#39;odyssée de l&#39;espace*


Pour revenir dans le sujet, je vais avoir la chance d&#39;acheter mon cpc ce soir normalement, donc je vais pouvoir dire que c&#39;est génial et que tout est bon par ce que je suis.... un fanboy.
HARDCORE.

----------


## Toxic

> TEH AYATOLLAH OF ROCK&#39;N&#39;ROLL, THE KING OF BLING BLING, Y2J, CHRIS
> JERICHOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.......  .


Ah merde j&#39;allais la faire, j&#39;arrive avec un quart d&#39;heure de retard.
Bon sans racune, je t&#39;offre un petit verre de lave en fusion ? Ou c&#39;est trop HARDCORE ?!?!?

----------


## spongebong

This is hardcore


Et big up à mon negro Threanor. Vinyl rouléze.

----------


## Densaga

::unsure:: 


Je crois que j&#39;aurais pas du m&#39;inscrire ici , moi qui pensait retrouver l&#39;ambiance redaction et gens dans le même délire .  ::mellow::  

On peut même pas donner son avis sans se faire bouffer . (le ton de mon premier post était volontairement aiguicheur , dans le trip CPC , mais loin d&#39;etre insultant )
Dire que je suis un lecteur fidèle depuis une décennie donne aucune légitimité ?  Et en plus on les envoie chier comme les derniers des sales cons quand ils donnent leur avis et emmetent leur premiere critique?
Okay on voit le respect que l&#39;on a pour ses lecteurs ici    ::unsure::  
Ouais , je suis totalement ayatollah du PC , il est ou le problème ?   ::lol::  
Je vous dis juste que si vous continuez à insérer autant de tests console ca sera sans moi à l&#39;avenir . :/
Donc au lieu de me bouffer tout cru , mettez vous à ma place , je m&#39;attendais à un bon petit test de Portal et Jericho , deux jeux que j&#39;ai apprécié , et je me les retrouve en test baclé d&#39;une page tout en ayant a la fin du magazine quatre pages sur des jeux strictement sans aucun intêret à mon sens . (Et de la majorité des lecteurs je pense , ou alors j&#39;ai du me tromper de magazine , désolé )

Et pour en finir sur Jericho .
Jericho est multi supports oui , et alors ?
Tant que le viseur ne prend pas 3/4 de l&#39;écran , que les graphismes sont agréables et la jouabilité correcte , damnation ou est donc le problème ?
On note bien l&#39;interet du jeu non ? Mais c&#39;est clair que si on prend plus son pied en jouant a Jericho qu&#39;a Crysis (que j&#39;ai trouvé fort décevant perso) on est un consoleux refoulé .   :;):   (kikoo LOL kqlqsh § )
Cette note est  à mon sens est un jeu qui se fout vraiment de la gueule du monde ou ne remplit pas le minimum requis sur PC . (Par ex FIFA 08 dernierement dans un autre registre , noté 6/10 .. ) 
Ah oui , j&#39;oubliais , MON DIEU ON PEUT PAS SAUTER DANS CE JEU , TROP HARDCORE , VITE UNINSTALL WIZARD  §§


Jericho pour moi , c&#39;est le R6 Vegas macabre et sanguinolant .Quelques nuances mais le fond reste le même ... a part 3 points d&#39;écart que je ne comprend pas tres bien.
Le testeur conclue qu&#39;il manque amusement ,interet et difficulté . De mon côté j&#39;ai eu ces trois qualités .
Jusqu&#39;a présent j&#39;avais toujours suivit vos recommandations , mais la je remarque que je serais passé à coté d&#39;un titre agréable ... (Juste comme ca , il y&#39;a une localisation des dégats , et le gatling gun est plus jouissif que dans la démo de UT3 ...)
Bref , chacun est différent , c&#39;est pour ca que je commence à me poser des questions sur l&#39;utilité de lire des tests , autant jouer à la démo et se forger sa propre opinon .

De toute facon je suppose que ce genre de contre-tests vous arrive a chaque numero sur ce forum , et que pour vous je ne dois être qu&#39;un lourdaud de plus .

Peace
Dens.

En tout cas , j&#39;attend le test de Painkiller Overdose , parceque d&#39;après ce que j&#39;ai vu dans la démo , c&#39;est Painkiller en pire , 3 ans plus tard à prix maxi .
S&#39;il se fait pas abattre celui la c&#39;est a n&#39;y rien comprendre  =)

----------


## NitroG42

Tiens c&#39;est marrant, par ce que moi j&#39;ai beaucoup aimé Enter The Matrix, et pourtant, ce jeu s&#39;est tapé un nombre impressionnant de sale note partout.
Cela veut-il dire pour autant que c&#39;est un bon jeu ?




> En tout cas , j&#39;attend le test de Painkiller Overdose , parceque d&#39;après ce que j&#39;ai vu dans la démo , c&#39;est Painkiller en pire , 3 ans plus tard à prix maxi .
> S&#39;il se fait pas abattre celui la c&#39;est a n&#39;y rien comprendre  =)


Non par ce que dans Painkiller, on peut sauter, et ca CAY TROP HARDCORE !!

----------


## Pelomar

Je crois pas que ton premier message était vraiment dans le "ton" CPC.
Et la rédaction s&#39;est deja expliqué des milliards de fois quand a la présence de tests consoles, je crois qu&#39;ils commencent a légèrement se lasser.


Quand a Jericho, tu l&#39;as aimé, pas Boulon, ca montre que vous êtes différent. Yaura toujours quelqun pour crier au surnotage et réciproquement, t&#39;es le mec de ce numéro.
Yen aura un autre au prochain.


PS : écrit ton test de Jericho et poste le sur le net, histoire de donner ton avis.


PS2 : Nitro a des gouts de merde, parce que Enter The Matrix c&#39;était quand même sacrément mauvais.  ::): 
Mais venant de quelqun qui joue aux Sims  ::P: rovoqueamort:

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Ouais , je suis totalement ayatollah du PC , il est ou le problème ?


Tu veux vraiment que je te réponde ?

----------


## NitroG42

> PS2 : Nitro a des gouts de merde, parce que Enter The Matrix c&#39;était quand même sacrément mauvais. 
> Mais venant de quelqun qui joue aux Sims rovoque a mort:


NAN CAY PAS VRAY, YAVAIT PLEIN DE COUP, CETAIT PAS SI MOCHE QUE CA ET TOUT ET TOUT.
Non mais bon, voilà quoi, chacun ses gouts, et pourtant moi j&#39;avais vraiment un avis positif sur jericho, pret à le défendre jusqu&#39;au bout, et puis là finalement je me dis que c&#39;est un peu naze comme jeu.

Tiens même stranglehold, que je défendais bec et ongle, ben je me rend compte que gringo avait raison par ce que ca fait un sacré bon moment que j&#39;y joue plus...


tiens d&#39;ailleurs, que ca n&#39;en déplaise point certain, j&#39;ai effacé les sims 2.
En ce moment je sais vraiment pas à quoi jouer  ::unsure::

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> NAN CAY PAS VRAY...


Si c&#39;est vrai.

En plus il joue aux Sim&#39;s 2 : Zoophiles pour la vie

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Quand a Jericho, tu l&#39;as aimé, pas Boulon, ca montre que vous êtes différent. Yaura toujours quelqun pour crier au surnotage et réciproquement, t&#39;es le mec de ce numéro.
> Yen aura un autre au prochain.


MOI MOI MOI MOI !   ::lol:: 

En tous cas le premier post si c&#39;était pas intentionnel était vraiment agressif, et je comprends que ca énerve quand ca revient tous les 15 jours sur un sujet identique et en (grande) partie subjectif. Je suis peut-être le seul mais je trouve que le ton général des critiques sur le forum devient de plus en plus acerbe et la politesse s&#39;évanouit.

Sinon voir aussi le topic sur "nos goûts de merde" qui apporte son lot de révélations. Ca n&#39;est pas sale.

----------


## ElGato

> Les critiques de jeu, pas mal. Bon, je ne suis pas d&#39;accord avec toutes les notes surtout une mais quand même.


Jeckhyl, artisan visionnaire de père en fils. Je t&#39;aime, pour moi t&#39;es un peu le Hari Seldon de CanardPC.

----------


## Guest

> Jeckhyl, artisan visionnaire de père en fils. Je t&#39;aime, pour moi t&#39;es un peu le Hari Seldon de CanardPC.


En moins matheux quand même.

----------


## jofission

Un peu moins de posts quand je pars siroter des bières en villes, merchi. Marre de me taper des tartines insipides.   ::ninja::

----------


## Pogo the Monkey

Et si on allait boire des bières pour se réconcilier ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Perso, je me fiche bien du jeu testé quand je lis CPC. Vu que la plupart ne tourne même pas dans des conditions acceptable sur mon PC de 4 ans.
Je lis simplement pour le plaisir de lire du Threanor, du Gringo, du Ackboo, du Casque (avec ses légendaires petites coquilles d&#39;octets  ::wub::  ) et surtout du Boulon.   ::wub::   ::wub::  
Car franchement depuis Monsieur pomme de terre, je n&#39;ai jamais autant attendu des articles d&#39;un "écrivain" (ouais le terme est fort, mais il n&#39;y pas grand chose entre écrivain et journaliste pour qualifier). Et je ne dis pas ça par peur de réprésaille, il me fait pas peur le HARDCORE Boulon.  ::ninja:: 

Selon toi, Densaga, c&#39;est pour retrouver le style Joystick que tu achètes CPC. Alors pourquoi te plaindre des tests consoles, puisque le style CPC (légèrement différent de celui de Joystick) est bien présent dans ces articles. J&#39;avoue que je suis perdu.  ::wacko::  

Qu&#39;importe le flacon, pourvu qu&#39;on ait l&#39;ivresse.

----------


## George Sable

> Ne le prends pas mal, mais j&#39;ai peur que tu sois un consoleux refoulé. Un peu comme les homophobes qui adorent écouter Georges Mickaël parce qu&#39;il est viril.


Cette fois-ci tu as définitivement dépassé les bornes. C&#39;en est trop Omar, je rends mon tablier.



Et ne me retient pas !

----------


## Dj_gordon

> bla bla bla note de fifa bla bla


Arrête de spoiler  bordel !!!!!!   ::(:   ::(:   ::(:  

Edit: mhmmm en fait Fifa n&#39;est pas testé dans ce numéro  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

> Et ne me retient pas !


Huhuhu.

Non, mais sans rire?  ::):

----------


## Dj_gordon

pour O. Boulon:

Si t&#39;es un vrai HARDCORE tu as vu la saison 1 et 2  de Masters of Horror ?   ::wub:: 

*edit:* là jsuis crevé désolé !

----------


## XWolverine

Dire que j&#39;ai le 159 dans mon cartable et que je l&#39;ai pas encore lu (trop con, acheté ce matin juste avant d&#39;arriver au boulot, pas eu le temps de lire plus que l&#39;édito).

Eh, Densaga, faut pas commencer par ce fil, si tu veux bien commencer dans le forum (la rédaction est un peu à vif, dans les fils sur les CPC n° X). Vas sur Tout ou rien, d&#39;abord, pis revient après, tu seras plus zen  ::happy2::  

Bon, moi aussi je suis un vieux con qui lisait joy du temps de la dream team, moi non plus j&#39;aime pas les tests console, mais faut se faire une raison, le monde bouge, c&#39;est plutôt les jeunes qui jouent aux jeux vidéos, pis les jeunes sont de plus en plus multi supports. Sans compter que CPC (comme le secteur du zine de jeux) n&#39;est pas trop à la fête, alors ça fait pas de mal si ça attire quelques lecteurs de plus (allez, arrête, tu vas pas te barrer du dernier magazine qui garde un ton comme celui-là pour 1 ou 2 pauvres tests de jeux console).
Perso, je suis pas abonné (hou, la honte). Si le sommaire me plait pas (voir n° 158), j&#39;achète pas, c&#39;tout.
Sérieusement, du temps de Joystick, avoue, y&#39;avait plus de 50% des jeux testés qui t&#39;intéressait ? Ben c&#39;est pareil, sauf que là, je suis sûr que le % de jeux intéressant, dans CPC, reste > à la moyenne des autres mags (ancien joy compris), même si y&#39;a 1 ou 2 test console (ou wargame (ou #-tycoon)).

----------


## Densaga

> Selon toi, Densaga, c&#39;est pour retrouver le style Joystick que tu achètes CPC. Alors pourquoi te plaindre des tests consoles, puisque le style CPC (légèrement différent de celui de Joystick) est bien présent dans ces articles. J&#39;avoue que je suis perdu.  
> 
> Qu&#39;importe le flacon, pourvu qu&#39;on ait l&#39;ivresse.



Oui , je retrouve un peu le style Joystick d&#39;antant  , un peu modifié comme tu dis (du genre à la louche hein , vu depuis ma petite vision de lecteur qui ne sait rien  ::):     Pom2ter , Bob Arctor et Iansolo ===>  Boulon , Threanor et Gringo) mais ma raison principale d&#39;achat de ce magazine reste d&#39;être un guide d&#39;achat PC  .

Donc je m&#39;instruit de l&#39;actualité PC avec le style fendar caractéristique du mag , des jeux à s&#39;acheter ou non , du matos à prendre pour faire tourner ces satanés jeux qui en demandent toujours plus ... etc
Juste que pour moi , CPC c&#39;est mon précieux (   ::happy2::  ) , dernier rempart contre le monde console , le dernier village qui résiste à l&#39;envahisseur quoi .  :^_^:  

Bref , c&#39;est pas si difficile à comprendre non  ?  :;):

----------


## Guest

Comprendre et être entièrement d&#39;accord, c&#39;est deux choses différentes  ::):

----------


## Densaga

> Dire que j&#39;ai le 159 dans mon cartable et que je l&#39;ai pas encore lu (trop con, acheté ce matin juste avant d&#39;arriver au boulot, pas eu le temps de lire plus que l&#39;édito).
> 
> Eh, Densaga, faut pas commencer par ce fil, si tu veux bien commencer dans le forum (la rédaction est un peu à vif, dans les fils sur les CPC n° X). Vas sur Tout ou rien, d&#39;abord, pis revient après, tu seras plus zen  
> 
> Bon, moi aussi je suis un vieux con qui lisait joy du temps de la dream team, moi non plus j&#39;aime pas les tests console, mais faut se faire une raison, le monde bouge, c&#39;est plutôt les jeunes qui jouent aux jeux vidéos, pis les jeunes sont de plus en plus multi supports. Sans compter que CPC (comme le secteur du zine de jeux) n&#39;est pas trop à la fête, alors ça fait pas de mal si ça attire quelques lecteurs de plus (allez, arrête, tu vas pas te barrer du dernier magazine qui garde un ton comme celui-là pour 1 ou 2 pauvres tests de jeux console).
> Perso, je suis pas abonné (hou, la honte). Si le sommaire me plait pas (voir n° 158), j&#39;achète pas, c&#39;tout.
> Sérieusement, du temps de Joystick, avoue, y&#39;avait plus de 50% des jeux testés qui t&#39;intéressait ? Ben c&#39;est pareil, sauf que là, je suis sûr que le % de jeux intéressant, dans CPC, reste > à la moyenne des autres mags (ancien joy compris), même si y&#39;a 1 ou 2 test console (ou wargame (ou #-tycoon)).


Ah , enfin quelqu&#39;un qui semble comprendre à peu pres ce que je ressens   ::lol::  
Y&#39;a pas de mal très cher .
Au début quand j&#39;ai vu les tests de console débarquer (une page au début) je me suis dit "Boah s&#39;ils ont que ca a foutre , ca va pas m&#39;empecher de le lire aux chiottes"
Puis deux .trois , et maintenant quatre ...
Je me suis dit la , Dens , il faut vraiment faire entendre ta voix sur les forums , parceque si ca continue comme ca , ca va vraiment pas être supportable .   ::|:  
Si comme dit Gringo ici , c&#39;est juste une fois , no pb   :;):  

(Meme si au fond , hardcoregamer dans l&#39;âme , quand je vois des tests de jeux casual sur Wii ou Ds , ca me fait un peu mal   ::ninja::  )

----------


## XWolverine

Ben tout va bien alors, t&#39;as bien entendu mister HARDCORE, les tests console, c&#39;est pour pallier l&#39;absence d&#39;actualité ou le laxisme des éditeurs qui envoient pas le pain béni à la rédac de manière régulière.
(pis c&#39;est mieux qu&#39;un sudoku géant  ::siffle::  )

----------


## NitroG42

Bon ca y&#39;est je l&#39;ai, et qu&#39;elle ne dut pas ma déception de voir 3 test consoles !! au moins 4 pages sur 62 occupé par ces infames choses faites pour le plaisir de groupe entre amis, surtout avec ces faites de noel pour abruti qui force à être social, c&#39;est vraiment une horreur !

Bref, ouverture d&#39;esprit les gars.

ce que je vois, c&#39;est que vous êtes pret à pas acheter un magazine par ce que 4 ou 6 pages sur 60 vous plaisent pas.
Bref.

----------


## KiwiX

Pas de CPC 159 au Carrouf mais toujours le 158. Bouarf.

----------


## Guest

> Pas de CPC 159 au Darfour mais toujours le 158. Bouarf.


Putain vous faites chier avec vos abonnements spéciaux là.

----------


## KiwiX

> Putain vous faites chier avec vos abonnements spéciaux là.


Oni² : Maître de l&#39;Humour  :B): 

Au fait, pas de test de "Timeshift" dans ce nouveau CPC ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Oni² : Maître de l&#39;Humour 
> 
> Au fait, pas de test de "Timeshift" dans ce nouveau CPC ?


dans le prochain sans doute.

----------


## KiwiX

> dans le prochain sans aucun doute.


Nop, Julien Courbet et les jeux...

KiwiX : Maître de l&#39;Humour ²

----------


## Guest

> Nop, Julien Courbet et les jeux...
> 
> KiwiX : Maître de l&#39;Humour ²


Oni <sup>4</sup> ?

----------


## KiwiX

> Oni <sup>4</sup> ?


Stop fl00d ban.

Plus sérieusement, y a quoi comme tests dans cet opus ? Parce que bon, HL² et consort, je m&#39;en fracasse les boules, en fait.

----------


## NitroG42

> Stop fl00d ban.
> 
> Plus sérieusement, y a quoi comme tests dans cet opus ? Parce que bon, HL² et consort, je m&#39;en fracasse les boules, en fait.


http://www.canardplus.com/mag_167.html 
Il est bien ce Couille !
Des fois.

d&#39;ailleurs il a oublié le test de table tennis.

----------


## Ash

*THREANOR JE T&#39;AIME !!!*
(mais j&#39;ai peur que Gringo soit jaloux de notre amour...)

----------


## jofission

En tout cas ça gicle sévère au niveau des notes.  :P

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Oui , je retrouve un peu le style Joystick d&#39;antant  , un peu modifié comme tu dis (du genre à la louche hein , vu depuis ma petite vision de lecteur qui ne sait rien     Pom2ter , Bob Arctor et Iansolo ===>  Boulon , Threanor et Gringo) mais ma raison principale d&#39;achat de ce magazine reste d&#39;être un guide d&#39;achat PC  .


Ca c&#39;est le joystick d&#39;UN antan (!), en ce qui me concerne pour joy j&#39;avais une préférence de l&#39;époque seb, jm destroy etc.
Et canard c&#39;est canard, ils ont une identité propre qui me convient (plus même à notre époque), et c&#39;est pas pour quelques pages dont je pourrais me foutre que ca vaut un scandale, faut aussi penser à ceux qui apprécient ces pages. Je m&#39;en cogne de culture, de la recette, ben je les passe et je retourne jouer à civ.   :;):

----------


## Marty

Tiens j&#39;ai une question ?! La recete de charlotte elle est au four ou pas ?
C&#39;est le seul truc qui me fait acheter Canard PC moi, car merde j&#39;en ai marre des tests de jeux !   ::(:

----------


## Aghora

Ouais M&#39;sieur El Gringo! Copain de pareil! J&#39;adore The Gathering aussi (rubrique "hors sujet" du numéro pour ceux qui suivent pas)

Non je déconne. J&#39;adore ce groupe. J&#39;espère que tu les as vu au moins une fois en concert ou en festival (si t&#39;aimes le métal aussi parce qu&#39;on les trouve pas vraiment dans des festivals rock) parce que si la chanteuse se barre, ce sera plus jamais pareil. En plus de danser de manière assez loufoque sur la scène, elle mettait bien l&#39;ambiance et communiquait une bonne humeur. J&#39;étais sous le charme en ce qui me concerne...

Bref, je plussoie Gringo là dessus et je pense que ça plaira aux amateurs de Rock comme de Métal (mais écoutez plutôt _Mandylion_ et _Nightime Birds_).

----------


## Sylvine

A la fin de l&#39;"à venir" sur UT3



> Même si, très honnêtement, ceux qui ont goûté à cette pure merveille multijoueur multijoueur qu&#39;est Team Fortress 2 auront sûrement un peu de mal à retourner au gameplay très "début du siècle" de ce nouvel Unreal Tournament.


  ::mellow::  

Allez, vous pouvez nous le dire, en fait vous êtes payé par Valve.
Nan parce que ça, plus l&#39;édito leche cul et tout ce qu&#39;il y a eu avant...
Et attention, j&#39;adore Valve mais là, dire que UT3 (que je n&#39;acheterais probablement jamais pour moults raisons) a un gameplay "début du siècle" aprés avoir collé un 9 à TF2 je trouve ça assez culotté.

----------


## Pelomar

C&#39;est vrai que les DEUX jeux son extremement archaïque dans leur gameplay.



edit : la, content ?

----------


## Marty

> archaique


(Tu peux utiliser ¨ et tu seras pas ban je crois.
J&#39;ai lu trois fois ta phrase avec archéque.)

En meme temps, UT 2007 n&#39;a pas encore été testé, il va peut etre avoir un 9/10 aussi.  ::):

----------


## Sylvine

> En meme temps, UT 2007 n&#39;a pas encore été testé, il va peut etre avoir un 9/10 aussi.


Il n&#39;empeche, pour tout vous dire je m&#39;en tape de UT, c&#39;est juste qu&#39;il faut avoir un minimum de cohérence dans ses propos.

----------


## NitroG42

> Il n&#39;empeche, pour tout vous dire je m&#39;en tape de UT, c&#39;est juste qu&#39;il faut avoir un minimum de cohérence dans ses propos.


ben *MOI*, j&#39;ai testé la démo d&#39;unreal 3, j&#39;y ai joué une fois, et bizarrement ca m&#39;a suffit, alors que j&#39;en attendais beaucoup.
par contre tf2, je trouve ca toujours aussi bien.
Moi.

----------


## Sylvine

> ben *MOI*, j&#39;ai testé la démo d&#39;unreal 3, j&#39;y ai joué une fois, et bizarrement ca m&#39;a suffit, alors que j&#39;en attendais beaucoup.
> par contre tf2, je trouve ca toujours aussi bien.
> Moi.


J&#39;ai pas dis que TF2 était moins bien ou mieux que UT3.
Pour tout vous dire j&#39;en sais rien, j&#39;ai même pas essayé UT3.

C&#39;est juste que si on veux critiquer un jeu on essaye de choisir des arguments autres que ceux qu&#39;on pourrait très bien appliquer sur un autre jeu qu&#39;on a ensensé.
Parce que question gameplay très "debut du siecle" TF2 est quand même bien placé, et sûrement mieux que UT3.

----------


## NitroG42

Nan c&#39;est pas du tout pareil...
Tiens rien que la remarque sur le biorifle, cet espèce de bouse immonde, ben tu sens tout de suite que c&#39;est zarb.
Bref je sais pas du tout où je vais en disant ca, mais tf2 est bien plus novateur que ut3, ca c&#39;est sur.

----------


## KiwiX

Du moment qu&#39;on tape dans le shoot nerveux old school et plus jolie graphiquement que la moyenne, UT me va très bien. Après, je ne dis pas qu&#39;un truc moche au design cartoonesque ne fait pas l&#39;affaire mais ça n&#39;a pas le style bourrin d&#39;UT donc ça vaut forcément queud  :B):

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Tiens rien que la remarque sur le biorifle, cet espèce de bouse immonde, ben tu sens tout de suite que c&#39;est zarb.


En ce qui me concerne, j&#39;adore cette arme, quand un gars te suit dans un couloir serré tu en tapisse les murs sur ton passsage et "BLOB !" v&#39;la un frag pas cher pour bibi  ::lol::  Je trouve qu&#39;elle apporte une expérience de jeu dont il serait dommage de se passer.

Après les goûts et les couleurs, hein !

Sinon les news en une ligne m&#39;ont fait mourir de rire !  ::XD::  J&#39;en re-veut (du verbe re-vouloir)

----------


## ducon

C’est vrai qu’entourer un gusse avec des blobs verts, ça l’empêche de bouger, et pan.

----------


## ERISS

> , j&#39;adore cette arme, quand un gars te suit dans un couloir serré tu en tapisse les murs sur ton passsage et "BLOB !" v&#39;la un frag pas cher pour bibi  Je trouve qu&#39;elle apporte une expérience de jeu dont il serait dommage de se passer. Après les goûts et les couleurs, hein !


Pareil. C&#39;est une des armes les plus fun d&#39;UT. C&#39;est l&#39;arme préférée de ceux qui aime jouer le style &#39;artificier&#39;.

----------


## Ash

UT, ça vaut pas les sims 2

----------


## Sylvine

> Bref je sais pas du tout où je vais en disant ca, mais tf2 est bien plus novateur que ut3, ca c&#39;est sur.


Ba tiens, c&#39;est sûr que le CTF ou la capture de point avec des classes c&#39;est NO-VA-TEUR!
A mais nan, je suis bête, y&#39;a un look cartoon, ça change tout...

Rien que pour le mode warfare je pense que oui, on peut effectivement dire que UT3 est plus novateur que TF2.

----------


## NitroG42

> Ba tiens, c&#39;est sûr que le CTF ou la capture de point avec des classes c&#39;est NO-VA-TEUR!
> A mais nan, je suis bête, y&#39;a un look cartoon, ça change tout...
> 
> Rien que pour le mode warfare je pense que oui, on peut effectivement dire que UT3 est plus novateur que TF2.


Je pense pas au design mais plutôt aux restes...
<strike>bref je vois que mon clavier est en qwerty la alors je revient</strike> _Note pour moi-même : ne pas oublier que j&#39;ai la langue jap installé sous win_.

Donc je disais, tf2, c&#39;est peut être complètement repompé sur tf, mais vu que j&#39;y est presque pas jouer et que ce jeu là à 10 ans, je trouve que jouer un spy, ou un medic incapable de se soigner, un gros bourrin qui peut pas survivre sans ce fameux Medic, ou un pyropute, ben ca change de pas mal de jeu.
Après le mode Warfare effectivement ca va peut être déchiré, mais je te rappelle qu&#39;on parle de la démo, qui est très décevante, pas du jeu.

après moi je suis comme kiwix, je dis jamais non a un bon vieux shoot bourrin, mais là je suis hyper deçu...
La première partie que j&#39;ai faite c&#39;était une map pour 10 joueurs où on était 20, j&#39;ai pris aucun plaisir à désintégré mes ennemis...
Donc j&#39;espère vraiment que le jeu finale va récupérer un peu l&#39;esprit des premiers Tournament.



putain mais comment vous pouvez aimer le biorifle, c&#39;est vraiment de la merde !  ::ninja:: 
BAN

----------


## jofission

Je pense que la rédac a filé 9/10 à TF2 c&#39;est surtout pour un équilibre très juste du gameplay et des classes de personnages.
Moi après je sais pas, j&#39;y ai pas joué.   ::ninja::  


A noter que je m&#39;oppose à Ackboo quand il dit que le biorifle c&#39;est dla daube. Moi je l&#39;aimais bien cette arme dans le 1er UT.   ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

Une arme de rosbeef, le biorifle.

----------


## Sylvine

> mais je te rappelle qu&#39;on parle de la démo, qui est très décevante, pas du jeu.


Ah ouais, mais dans ce cas on fait pas des comparaisons douteuses.
Et puis je rappelle la phrase:



> Même si, très honnêtement, ceux qui ont goûté à cette pure merveille multijoueur multijoueur qu&#39;est Team Fortress 2 auront sûrement un peu de mal à retourner au gameplay très "début du siècle" de ce nouvel Unreal Tournament.


Il n&#39;est pas fait mention de la démo.

Peut être que c&#39;est moi qui cherche la petite bête mais je trouve ça lourd cette fixation qu&#39;ils font sur TF2.

----------


## jofission

C&#39;est parceque ils doivent l&#39;aimer ce zeu.

----------


## Sylvine

> C&#39;est parceque ils doivent l&#39;aimer ce zeu.


Moi j&#39;aime bien mon chien, et ben j&#39;en parle pas à longueur de journée!


Je vous ai dis que mon chien il supportait pas son colier?

----------


## jofission

C&#39;est ptète le collier qui est mal adapté au cou de ton chienchien.

----------


## XWolverine

Sylvine exagère, mais c&#39;est un peu le même type de réflexion que je me fait sur ce n° 159 (qui est le précédent du 157, ne l&#39;oublions pas  ::ninja::  ) : Les tests sont plus des avis (parfois d&#39;humeur) plutôt que des évaluations sur des critères cadrés. C&#39;est ce qui est bien (exit la note de graphisme, la note de gameplay ...), on est dans le subjectif, mais c&#39;est pas bien non plus, parce que sous couvert de "tiens, il me gonfle ce jeu, je vais me le faire", on perd une cohérence avec les autres.
Et oui, un argument majeur servant d&#39;argumentaire au test d&#39;un jeu devient négligeable dans un autre. Perso, je m&#39;en carre le jonc, j&#39;achète pas CPC pour savoir si un jeu est "bien" ou "naze que faut pas l&#39;acheter", mais ça saute aux yeux. Côté notes, un 6/10 de jeu "mineur" (jouons aux petits trains, par exemple) sans intérêt pour le testeur mais gentil et pas mal fait cotoie une super production que beaucoup vont aimer mais qui rate le podium à cause d&#39;un petit défaut de gameplay.
Non, les critiques et les notes ne sont pas absolues, on ne peut pas comparer les jeux testés, qui le sont dans un contexte particulier et par des testeurs de sensibilités différentes.
C&#39;est bien la liberté, ne pas avoir un carcan directeur, une "ligne éditoriale", les rédacteurs se lâchent, ça fait de beaux articles, mais la notation perd en cohérence.

Mes conseils aux rédacteurs :
- Jouez moins, vous serez moins partisans.
- Virez les notes, ça sert plus à rien (l&#39;encart de fin suffit).

----------


## jofission

Une ptite question dans ce numéro.
M. Gringo El, parle du mmo, "Eve Online" et de son addon gratuit, "Trinity". 
Alors c&#39;est quoi ce prix de 20€ dans la partie "résumée" ?

Le prix du zeu seul ou avec cet addon gratos ? 

Aidez moi suoiplait.   ::ninja::

----------


## mOrice

> Les tests sont plus des avis (parfois d&#39;humeur) plutôt que des évaluations sur des critères cadrés


Le problème est bien là...
Moi pour avoir des avis je vais sur le net quand j&#39;achète un mag je m&#39;attend à un truc un minimum cadré...

----------


## Ash

Bon je viens d&#39;acheter le dernier numéro (je suis à la bourre et j vous emmerde) et en feuilletant rapidement comme un prospectus de carrefour, que vois-je ? Une interview !
Je croyais que, comme moi, vous trouviez ça chiant au possible ? Bon par contre je l&#39;ai pas encore lue (j&#39;attends d&#39;être dans mon lit) alors je juge pas hein.

ET PUTAIN DE BORDEL DE MERDE C&#39;EST PAS UNE CRITIQUE NI UN SUJET A POLEMIQUE NI MEME UN AVIS MAIS UNE QUESTION ! 

Ca c&#39;était juste pour calmer les ardeurs (des lecteurs)  :;):  Threanor je t&#39;aime. Bisou maman.

----------


## flyingrabbit

Dans l"edito je suppose que vous parlez seulement des fps ?
Parceque sinon, vous connaissez battle.net ? y a du monde aussi !
C&#39;est fait pas blizzard, le développeur de gran thief auto !

----------


## NitroG42

> Dans l"edito je suppose que vous parlez seulement des fps ?
> Parceque sinon, vous connaissez battle.net ? y a du monde aussi !
> C&#39;est fait pas blizzard, le développeur de gran thief auto !


Blizzard ?
ils ont pas fait Team Fortress 2, donc c&#39;est nul.

----------


## Nyrius

> Blizzard ?
> ils ont pas fait Team Fortress 2, donc c&#39;est nul.



non il ont fait ce repaire a geek ... que l&#39;on apelle sous le nom de world of warcraft  ::ninja::

----------


## Lotto

Grâce à la recette au nom prétentieux, ma mère aussi lit CPC   ::lol::

----------


## Ash

Belle analyse de Sonia sur l&#39;album de Radiohead. Je suis entièrement d&#39;accord.

Sinon, les news sont parmis les meilleures de ces derniers mois !

J&#39;en suis au test d&#39;Experience 112, c&#39;est dommage j&#39;ai failli être tenté... J&#39;ai beaucoup rit tout seul comme un con sur ce test d&#39;ailleurs, entre "fenêtre sur gourde" et "tu vas te bouger le cul grosse conne"  avec la giflette  ::lol::  
La suite ce soir.

Threanor je t&#39;aime.

EDIT : Ah !  et la recette est vraiment excellente ! Enfin des trucs comestibles ! encore !

----------


## Pelomar

Je l&#39;ai enfin, et chacune des (trop rares) interventions d&#39;Ivan Le Fou est un bonheur complet  ::lol::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Belle analyse de Sonia sur l&#39;album de Radiohead. Je suis entièrement d&#39;accord.
> 
> Sinon, les news sont parmis les meilleures de ces derniers mois !
> 
> J&#39;en suis au test d&#39;Experience 112, c&#39;est dommage j&#39;ai failli être tenté... J&#39;ai beaucoup rit tout seul comme un con sur ce test d&#39;ailleurs, entre "fenêtre sur gourde" et "tu vas te bouger le cul grosse conne"  avec la giflette  
> La suite ce soir.
> 
> Threanor je t&#39;aime.


+1, j&#39;avais pas l&#39;air con dans le tram encore une fois   :<_<:

----------


## Pelomar

Clair, le test de ThréThré m&#39;a bien fait marrer, presque autant que la news sur la censure de Soldier of fortune   ::):

----------


## Siona

J&#39;voudrais savoir si des belges de Belgique et qui sont abonnés l&#39;ont déjà reçu chez eux ?

Car on est le 7 et toujours rien chez moi :&#39;(, y a eu le férié et puis maintenant les dépots de bx en "grèves", mais bon ça fait long.

----------


## legna

Marrant qu&#39;un vieux de la vieille hurle l&#39;être pour avoir lu joystick... certains comme moi ont lu Tilt chaque mois ou chérissent encore le numéro 1 de Gen4 qu&#39;ils ont eut étant gamin et font moins de bruit en générant des courant d&#39;air à une hauteur bien supérieur à leur postérieur...

Blague à part j&#39;ai lu le 159 beaucoup plus vite que d&#39;habitude, peut être parce que j&#39;ai aussi sauté les tests console, par contre j&#39;aime toujours autant comment vous n&#39;hésitez pas à exploser les mauvais jeux sur une demi page (voir sur une double page pour certains...).

Vivement suivant !

----------


## Acid6Triq

> J&#39;voudrais savoir si des belges de Belgique et qui sont abonnés l&#39;ont déjà reçu chez eux ?
> 
> Car on est le 7 et toujours rien chez moi :&#39;(, y a eu le férié et puis maintenant les dépots de bx en "grèves", mais bon ça fait long.


Hello !

Oui, perso je l&#39;ai reçu ce lundi.

----------


## SSkuLL

idem. 
Je l&#39;ai reçu lundi.   ::happy2::

----------


## Siona

Bouhou, bon bah si demain j&#39;ai rien je ferai ma demande pour un nouveau, ce sera pas la première fois   :<_<:  .

----------


## Entropie

Je me posais une question , certains jeux ont des notes assez basses et parfois c&#39;est un peu sévère ( mais comme on est dans le subjectifs bah les coups et les douleurs).

Pourquoi ne pas rajouter une page ou deux sur des "renotations" de jeux après patch ?

Hein dites ?  Genre : Two World 33 patches plus tard. 
Loki, 7 patchs  toujours une grosse bouse qui n&#39;évolue pas ( désolé mais j&#39;ai tjrs mes 45€ en travers de la gorge)


Nan je dis ca parce qu&#39;on constate de plus en plus le côté jeux en bêta test à leur sortie.


pis avec le prix du baril... 
(il dit qu&#39;il ne voit pas le rapport)

----------


## O.Boulon

On a "On y joue encore pour ça".

Si le jeu a été sauvé par ses patchs et qu&#39;on y retouche un an après la sortie, on fait un papier dessus.

----------


## Entropie

> On a "On y joue encore pour ça".




Ok, j&#39;me couche   ::happy2::  


Je vais chercher un autre café... non parce que c&#39;est con, mais en plus j&#39;adore cette rubrique ! Des fois je me fais peur...

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Ok, j&#39;me couche   
> Je vais chercher un autre café... non parce que c&#39;est con, mais en plus j&#39;adore cette rubrique ! Des fois je me fais peur...


En plus t&#39;es pas le vrai Manu Larcenet, ton casier est chargé.   :<_<:

----------


## formol

m&#39;enfout moi Fm 2008 et meme pas tester alors que ...

----------


## Ash

> m&#39;enfout moi Fm 2008 et meme pas tester alors que ...


Normal c&#39;est un jeu pour blaireaux en herbe...

----------


## KiwiX

Ayé, acheté CPC 159 au Relay d&#39;Austerlitz  ::happy2:: 

Yabon l&#39;article sur les iPhone  ::lol::

----------


## formol

y&#39;a meme pas FM 2008 alors que dans le 158 ils avaient dis qu&#39;il seraient en test dans le 159 je suis bleu comme b0b0

----------


## KiwiX

C&#39;te loose ce nouveau CPC quand même.


Les multiples mots manquants, les erreurs de numéro "Dans le prochain CPC n°157..."...  ::mellow::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Les multiples mots manquants, les erreurs de numéro "Dans le prochain CPC n°157..."...


copy/ paste  ::lol::

----------


## Siona

Mhhh, j&#39;ai envoyé un mail à abonnements@ pour avoir un nouvel envoie, mais je sais pas du tout si c&#39;est le bon mail (surtout que j&#39;ai pas eu de confirmation) et impossible de retrouver mon ancienne demande pour un CPC non reçu.

Si quelqu&#39;un pouvait me dire si c&#39;est la bonne adresse, ce serait gentil tout plein.

----------


## Threanor

> Mhhh, j&#39;ai envoyé un mail à abonnements@ pour avoir un nouvel envoie, mais je sais pas du tout si c&#39;est le bon mail (surtout que j&#39;ai pas eu de confirmation) et impossible de retrouver mon ancienne demande pour un CPC non reçu.
> 
> Si quelqu&#39;un pouvait me dire si c&#39;est la bonne adresse, ce serait gentil tout plein.


oui c&#39;est ça 
Renvoie un mail ce n&#39;est pas normal que tu n&#39;aies pas reçu de confirmation.

----------


## Siona

Oki merci, sinon j&#39;ai envoyé mon mail hier soir à 19H, donc je sais pas s&#39;il a déjà été traité ou pas.

Enfin je vais toujours envoyer un nouveau, histoire que ce soit ok.

----------


## Threanor

> Oki merci, sinon j&#39;ai envoyé mon mail hier soir à 19H, donc je sais pas s&#39;il a déjà été traité ou pas.


Ah c&#39;est pour ça, il est arrivé en plein bouclage. Attends lundi, tu devrais avoir une réponse.

----------


## Castor

> Ouais mais c&#39;est pas ça le problème, le problème c&#39;est qu&#39;il faut acheter le magazine pour voir les notes normalement


Oh putain, en fait c&#39;est pour les notes que ça se vend...

Moi j&#39;ai juste feuilleté sans acheter pour voir les notes données à Witcher et NBA Live 08. C&#39;est du vol ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Vivement le prochain numéro, qu&#39;on puisse dévorer le Canard, bouffer jusqu&#39;à la dernière miette et ensuite, tout dégueuler sur la rédac&#39; (sur le forum qu&#39;ils ont créé pour nous) en leur disant que ce magazine est un scandale.

Canard PC, c&#39;est pas un travail, c&#39;est une vocation.

Par contre j&#39;ouvrirai pas le sujet CPC 160, promis.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Blague à part j&#39;ai lu le 159 beaucoup plus vite que d&#39;habitude, peut être parce que j&#39;ai aussi sauté les tests console,


faut lire le test d&#39;halo 3 et puis tu file dire à ces connards de Gamepro ce que tu en pense

----------


## Siona

> Ah c&#39;est pour ça, il est arrivé en plein bouclage. Attends lundi, tu devrais avoir une réponse.


Ah ben vous aurez 2 mail de moi alors, mais je ne veux qu&#39;un mag hein   ::happy2::   :;):

----------


## Pelomar

Tiens, j&#39;ai envie de gueuler.

Autant j&#39;ai beaucoup aimé le test d&#39;Experience 112 qui était bien argumenté, convaincant et surtout parfaitement idiot, autant celui de Portal m&#39;a un peu surpris.
Peut-être est-ce parce qu&#39;il ne fait qu&#39;une page, mais je trouve que Thréanor n&#39;a pas réussi a montrer a ceux qui n&#39;ont pas joué a Portal la puissance de l&#39;ambiance de ce jeu. Franchement, si je n&#39;avais pas joué au jeu, j&#39;aurais l&#39;impression au travers du test et des screenshots qu&#39;il a absolument rien d&#39;exitant. Alors que ce jeu réussit a instaurer une ambiance quand même assez incroyable.
Je veux pas dire "oué thréanor c&#39;est un connard, portal c&#39;est de la bombe lol", juste que je trouve que "l&#39;angle" choisi, c&#39;est a dire de privilégier le mauvais rapport quantité/prix ne me paraît pas judicieux.

Bien entendu c&#39;est son test, donc il fait ce qu&#39;il veut hein.

Et puisque vous vous posez la question, j&#39;ai bel et bien des actions chez Valve alors achetez leurs jeux et si possible HL2:2, TF2 et Portal séparement, ca coute plus cher mais vous verrez que vous serez gagnant au final.

----------


## Dj_gordon

Moi ce que je trouve triste c&#39;est qu&#39;au lieu de faire du remplissage avec des tests console,
 il n&#39;y ai pas eu un mini test sur l&#39; Orange Box. Un truc d&#39;une page, ca aurait pu être sympa   ::|:

----------


## Sylvine

> Moi ce que je trouve triste c&#39;est qu&#39;au lieu de faire du remplissage avec des tests console,
>  il n&#39;y ai pas eu un mini test sur l&#39; Orange Box. Un truc d&#39;une page, ca aurait pu être sympa


Euh, ils ont déjà testé tous les jeux individuellement (certains étalés sur une dizaine de pages (TF2   ::siffle::  )), je pense qu&#39;on en a assez eu.

----------


## KiwiX

> Euh, ils ont déjà testé tous les jeux individuellement (certains étalés sur une dizaine de pages (TF2   )), je pense qu&#39;on en a assez eu.


Clair, ça devient casse couilles cette branlette sur l&#39;Orange Box.

----------


## Pelomar

Je crois qu&#39;il a pas très bien compris ce que c&#39;était l&#39;Orane Box, parce qu&#39;éffectivement 9 pages dessus, je pense que ca suffit   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dj_gordon

> Je crois qu&#39;il a pas très bien compris ce que c&#39;était l&#39;Orane Box, parce qu&#39;éffectivement 9 pages dessus, je pense que ca suffit


L&#39; Orane Box ?
Nan j&#39;ai pas compris ce que c&#39;était   ::ninja::  
Nan mais là il n&#39;y  a que des notes pour les jeux dans l&#39; Orange box.
Une note globale pour l&#39;Orange Box n&#39;aurait pas était de trop.

----------


## Sylvine

> Une note globale pour l&#39;Orange Box n&#39;aurait pas était de trop.


Si.
 :B):

----------


## Marty

> Si.


Clair.

Affolant quoi ! "JoeyStarrguignol"

----------


## Syrion

> Juste, j&#39;aurais dû calculer et faire ce post seulement la veille de la sortie, pas une semaine avant, mais j&#39;ai écrit sans ce genre de calcul.
> [...]
> et 2° y&#39;a qu&#39;à me déléter/virer/ban/châtrer, j&#39;en ai rien à cirer non plus.
> [...]
> Par contre d&#39;avoir été pris pour un kevin par ducon ou Couille, çà çà m&#39;a vexé.


Calcul du post : Ah, petit blagueur là. Un vrai comique aurait créé plusieurs threads pour les 10 prochains n°   ::happy2::  

déléter/virer/ban/châtrer : Juste parceque ça tu dis que ça ne te dérange pas et que ça me fait plaisir, je choisis de te châtrer. Merci de m&#39;envoyer ton adresse/n° de tél (oui parceque sinon c&#39;est trop facile de le dire sur un forum).

vexé : Il ne faut pas. Tu es sur l&#39;Internet, là. Y a tout le monde qui y traîne, même ses bouges et ses tréfonds les plus sordides. Si tu veux t&#39;en convaincre, regarde juste mySpace. Donc il faut te préparer à être insulté, même si en fait ce n&#39;est pas justifié.
Et puis je ferais remarquer que se faire traiter de kevin par ducon, c&#39;est marrant : normalement c&#39;est kevin qui traite de ducon, pas l&#39;inverse. Fait contre mauvaise fortune bon cœur et salue le plaisantin qui insulte les gens de nom propre en utilisant un nom grossier comme pseudo ; il y a de la recherche quand même   ::happy2::

----------


## O.Boulon

Et sinon, se focaliser sur le numéro 159 de CPC plutôt que sur un fight pro anti-connerie situationiste (qui ne sont pas des touristes) ?

----------


## Ash

Je suis contre. Notre économie actuelle ne nous permettrait pas de prendre ce genre de décision, quand bien même le prix du baril...

----------


## Hardc000re

Planté de topic, quel boulet -_-. Désolé le hs.

----------


## getcha

Au lieu de remplir avec des tests de jeux consoles, pourquoi vous testez pas les jeux du forums ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

J&#39;imagine que ça peut passer dans un dossier mais un test complet  :<_<:

----------

